# 3rd Degree Brown Belt



## shima (Jul 14, 2013)

Received my third degree brown belt in Shaolin Kenpo at our promotions yesterday!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 14, 2013)

That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## Carol (Jul 14, 2013)

Congratulations!!  Do you folks train outside much?  Just curious because of the picture


----------



## Mauthos (Jul 15, 2013)

Congratulations and well done


----------



## MJS (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats, keep up the good work


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 15, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 15, 2013)

Good Job!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 16, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Aug 26, 2013)

Right on!  Congrats.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## kitkatninja (Aug 27, 2013)

Belated congrats 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## shima (Dec 15, 2013)

Carol said:


> Congratulations!!  Do you folks train outside much?  Just curious because of the picture



Realized I never answered this question. No we train inside at the dojo. We just like to do our summer promotions outside and make them a picnic event for everyone to have some fun on the weekend.


----------



## Hyoho (Dec 15, 2013)

Congrats. But I'm confused. Degree or rank translates as Dan in Japanese. Hence Shodan (Black belt) is a first degree. But you are one step off and technically its a short step and means you are near being a qualified begginer.


----------

